# Killing it!



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Ginzu, Yakntat, AFSOCSGT, and I headed out to get some 'gulf therapy' :001_huh: this morning. With some good surf in areas and a very deep entry, our launch was a bit out of the ordinary, but nontheless uneventful. I was anxious to get out there, but I'm still without my Fishfinder/GPS so my expectations weren't terribly high. It's always a great start when you can catch some good bait right away. We ended up with a mix of threadfins, cigars, and a few hardtails. 

On the way out I picked up a couple bobos and a king. We got to our first spot and picked up a couple good snapper and some sharks. I pulled up a 7ft hammerhead that fought a lot harder than the 7.5 ft dusky or sandbar I caught last weekend. I really don't like to catch these guys, but its all part of the game. Remoras were out in force and we pulled up a few hardheads and sailcats as well. Some of us more than others 

After a while we headed east and found a few areas where fish were showing up on Ginzu's FF. Lots more remora, a couple more sharks and just before leaving the spot, Eric hooks into a big bad jack crevalle that must have had dinner plans in Lousiana because he moved out in a hurry. He was towing him against the current at 2mph. After 30 mins or so I was nearby from landing a king and decided to stop and see how he was doing. It wasn't for another 5 or 10 minutes when he finally saw color. Up to then we thought it was a shark, but I caught a glimpse of the yellow fins and yelled, 'It's a huge jack!' Another few minutes and he had him in the yak where he proceeded to fill the yak with huge pool of blood. This jack was quite the beast at approximately 40 inches. Video clip will be forthcoming.

We caught up with yakntat and ginzu and moved spots again. We brought up a few trigger, a couple cobia, a couple small snapper and probably 10 more remora. Yakntat and Ginzu headed in just ahead of Eric and I but I kept hooking up with kings on the way in. Hooked into 4 kings on the way back with 3 of them being 39-40inchers.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely done guys. How was the wind? Im thinking of hitting it in the AM if the wind isnt too bad.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work. I was tempted to go but didn't want to deal with the wind was it not much of an issue? Jack looks pissed of haha


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sent you a PM JD


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice report I should have gone out based on the reports.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

The wind was pretty constant all morning, but settled down some around 11 or 12. Going north meant to get a constant splash from hitting the waves coming at you.

Kings, sharks, and remoras were out in force.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Let's be honest, the wind sucked ass for most of the morning. And it didn't help that we had to travel an extra half mile due to the GINS road closure.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I went on pensacola beach but later in the day. 

I get out in the water and troll my sabiki around, land a few hardtail, rig them up and start trolling them. I am also throwing my gotcha as well, and then both my rods get action. i quickly reel in my gotcha and i got a nice 20" spanish. I hurriedly set it down and pick up my trolling setup and its a blacktip, only problem is ITS TOO BIG TO FIT IN THE KAYAK. i was so pissed i went alone, he was easily 5 ft long and i got issues riding all the way back to shore with my new predator, so i cut him loose and start again, i stay out for about 2 more hours and hook up on 2 juvi kings and one more smaller spanish. 

considering i didnt even go 0.5 miles out i did alright along with me forgetting a bunch of stuff i should have brought from home. Just wish i could have been out there in the a.m

The wind did make the paddling back a bit of a pain, but i just took it nice and slow and i eventually made it in.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I enjoyed reading your report and seeing all of the photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job guys, thanks for the report, sounds like y'all made the best of it!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Video of yesterday. It was really nice to see a Mahi jump out of the water again. Thought it was a remora at first.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video - looks like it was worth fighting the wind. great job


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Since my old Mac can barely handle uploading my gopro vids, let alone edit them, I am going to have to get with yall during some crappy weather and edit some of these vids over a beer or two too many.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good JD. We all live close enough and we all like beer.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

yakntat said:


> Sounds good JD. We all live close enough and we all like beer.


We don't all like beer


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> We don't all like beer



Dont worry, we can get your zima's that you like Rob. :laughing:


----------

